# No vocals?



## TallTree (May 31, 2019)

Hi all. I have been a rock guitarist for 20+ years and just now getting into classical music. I really enjoy all instrumental works with no vocals. Is there a term to help me search for this? Having a hard time finding a whole cd/album of all instrumental works. I am also just learning about different composers. If I need more knowledge of composers to find what I am looking for any names or pieces would be great!

Thanks for any help and patiences with a newbie


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well besides the obvious vocal works such as opera, masses/choral works, you can check the contents listing and if there is any singing on the CD set, it should identify singers. Symphonic works are often pure instrumental, but not always (Mahler, Shostakovitch, and Beethoven all include some vocal parts, only one movement of one symphony for Beethoven).

Overtures should be instrumental.

Maybe give a shot at Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition. Pure instrumental for the orchestrated version, or pure piano as originally written.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you should re-post in the “Classical Music Discussion” forum. Say something about what you’ve heard that you like – be as specific as you can. And add, no voices please!

You’ll get plenty of recommendations. Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, mods please move this to main forum.


----------

